# Fiat Scuttle drain



## cabby (May 14, 2005)

I have searched through many posts, but have not managed to find the post that told us of how to put a drain hole on the nearside to clear the water when parked on a slope.rather than it pours over the electrics.have just managed to clear the single drain on the drivers side, just below the scuttle.
anyone know this.

cabby


----------



## rosalan (Aug 24, 2009)

I encountered someone who added an extra drain with success.
Is there no way to add a drain pipe?
My earlier and much older van had a rubber tube attached underneath with a flattened end that clogged up with muck if not occasionally cleared out. However it did divert the drain to a harmless area.
Alan


----------



## Zebedee (Oct 3, 2007)

If you can find it in the original Scuttlegate thread of long ago, Peter (MD of Swift) posted detailed instructions of how to drill out the existing pinprick and attach a drain tube underneath.

It still blocks up though if you store the van anywhere near any trees, so either an old Silverscreen can be left permanently on the van (_my solution_) or some other cover to keep the leaves away from blocking the hole.

Have a search - it's in there somewhere! :wink: 

Dave


----------



## UncleNorm (May 1, 2005)

Somewhere I reported on my fitting of a nearside drain.

On the nearside of the X2/50 scuttle, there is a loose fitting plastic plug. I drilled this out, very carefully, with a 20mm spade bit. I had acquired a very small basin drain outlet from Magnums. It had a large nut, something like this:

http://www.magnummotorhomes.co.uk/view_product.asp?productID=365&catID=49&subcatID=

I had to shape the drain a little to get it to lie flat, then ladled some black sealant all around it before attaching it to the scuttle.

I then attached a length of corrugated flexible hose to the drain and fed it down past the fuse/relay box. I put in some thin sponge to avoid any knocking and cable-tied as I went. I terminated the hose just below the chassis.

It works fine.


----------



## WildThingsKev (Dec 29, 2009)

Similar to UncleNorm, but I used a plumbing pushfit insert like this:










used sealant around the collar and, from below, pushed on a length of garden hose and secured it around the insert with a tiewrap.
It's done 2 years and 15,000 miles ok.

ps. I also fitted one under the offside wiper shaft.


----------



## greygit (Apr 15, 2007)

Has Fiat rectified this problem with this year's models?
Gary


----------



## boater (Jul 23, 2006)

Hi mine had been modded by fiat I think van not quite a year old drivers side blocked solid found a kink in the pipe where it had not been routed I extende the pipes and took them down through the inner wheel arches so they drain in front of the front wheels still blocks with leaves ect though.


----------



## Zebedee (Oct 3, 2007)

WildThingsKev said:


> Similar to UncleNorm, but I used a plumbing pushfit insert like this:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I had a look, and can't find the post I referred to earlier . . . but it was practically identical to what Kev has done here. :wink:

Dave


----------



## Ian_n_Suzy (Feb 15, 2009)

boater said:


> Hi mine had been modded by fiat I think van not quite a year old drivers side blocked solid found a kink in the pipe where it had not been routed I extende the pipes and took them down through the inner wheel arches so they drain in front of the front wheels still blocks with leaves ect though.


Hi Boater, I have sent you a PM


----------



## mrbricolage (Jun 30, 2008)

Mine is a late 2009 model and does have the engine cover in place. I personally think that engine cover is there to mask what lurks beneath.
I looked at the scuttle and it appears to be tight to the screen. So I may seal the centre part and along the top edge to ensure water tightness. I will then drill a hole with the hole saw and place a pipe which runs down towards the wheel arch.
One thing I might change is how you seal off the bonnet sides. BMW's use a compressable rubber seal. I will see if I can get some to fit.


----------

